# Bike security when camping.



## Rollon (22 Aug 2010)

When touring and camping how and where do you secure your bike. Obviously the bike needs to be left with the tent when going to the pub to eat or similar, so what do you do about the bike?
Dave.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Aug 2010)

Lock it to something, or just ride it to the pub!!


----------



## Rollon (22 Aug 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Lock it to something, or just ride it to the pub!!



Yeah, but what if there is nothing nearby to do that. Ive seen those skewer type things that screw into the ground, that you can lock it to and wondered if anyone uses one.
Dave.


----------



## psmiffy (22 Aug 2010)

Rollon said:


> Yeah, but what if there is nothing nearby to do that.



There is nearly always something - called trees


----------



## Arch (22 Aug 2010)

Rollon said:


> Yeah, but what if there is nothing nearby to do that. Ive seen those skewer type things that screw into the ground, that you can lock it to and wondered if anyone uses one.
> Dave.



The tip I'veheard is to use two. Put the D-lock through both, and the bike, and they can't be unscrewed. One alone could be, if the thief was determined enough to twist the bike round and round. Bit heavy to carry two though. I'd bank on there always being somewhere you can lock it up.


----------



## snorri (22 Aug 2010)

Rollon said:


> Obviously the bike needs to be left with the tent when going to the pub to eat or similar, so what do you do about the bike?


What do you do about the tent?
Security does seem to be a big worry with some cycle tourists, but actually the risks are probably a lot less than at home for many who live near high crime rate areas. 
I have never seen anyone use a skewer in the ground, but would imagine these could be dug out by a detemined thief or would require explosives to get them in to rocky subsoil.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Aug 2010)

I've also considered the screw option as Rollon Dave mentioned, but using 2 as Arch stated to shop them being unscrewed (seen here). 

I wouldn't worry about wieght when it comes to bike security, my lock is by far the heaviest accessory I have and haxing a couple of screw scewer thingies isn't going to add much. Plus when you're bikes been nicked, all you gear is going to feel pretty heavy all of a sudden!

I'd also try to find a big screw which has a welded loop, unlike the bent version shown in the 'seen here' link above. If there's no alternative, it's the best option i think. 

edit to account for Snorri's points...

digging out would be hard as there'll be a bike in the way.

Explosives would be needed to get them in on many occasions.


----------



## Wardy (22 Aug 2010)

I've never yet had a problem. At commercial sites I usually use an Abus Blaster 850 150cm bike lock. Heavy but tough and flexible enough to go thru frame and one wheel and something else. Some commercial sites have bike locking areas. I usually have the tent between the bike and the rest of the campsite. I suppose you could lie the bike down on its side which would make it less noticable. If you have bike insurance, check to see what the insurers require for security. I have my bikes on the house contents policy with M&S and they don't require any special locks (any bike lock will suffice), nor do they insist on securing the bike to an immoveable object. You can get motion alarms to fit to bikes which could be useful. At wild camps I'm out of sight anyway, but I still use the above lock.


----------



## doog (22 Aug 2010)

Rollon said:


> When touring and camping how and where do you secure your bike. Obviously the bike needs to be left with the tent when going to the pub to eat or similar, so what do you do about the bike?
> Dave.





I gauge the site and surrounding area. I know for a fact that bikes get stolen at certain camp sites in Dorset close to Weymouth, Wareham and Poole (built up areas). If in doubt dont let it out of your sight. At night its bunjeed to the tent rather than a nearby tree because I know that unless my tent is next to that tree they can have it away..


----------



## Brandane (22 Aug 2010)

Lock the frame to something solid; as already mentioned, a tree, or fence etc., then remove one or both wheels and stick them in your tent if you have the room. Same rules apply as at all times: make it as difficult as possible for thieving scum, but remember that a determined thief is hard to overcome!


----------



## Brains (22 Aug 2010)

snorri said:


> I have never seen anyone use a skewer in the ground, but would imagine these could be dug out by a detemined thief or would require explosives to get them in to rocky subsoil.



We had a dog skewer for years. 

It's a good security device for a typical flat field camp site with no trees (trees are a rarity of Cornish or Irish campsites for example)
We park the two bikes '69' on their kick stands with a skewer between them and a 2m kyriptonite cable through both frames/saddles/wheels to the skewer with a micro D lock and then cover with bike pyjamas.

We even used this set up in the middle of the city of Melk in Austria comple with panniers attached 

The whole lot weighs in at about 2 kg. which is probably less then a big D lock


----------



## andym (22 Aug 2010)

Bike pyjamas?

No don't enlighten me, I quite fancy the idea of something in stripey flannel, or maybe satin (if that wouldn't be too louche).


----------

